# gnome suspend/hibernate fail [suspend solved]

## naelq

hi all,

i'm in the process of migrating from OSX to Gentoo on my MacBook.. (which i hope it will succeed!) 

right now, the main problem i'm having is the suspend/hibernate, which without them the laptop is useless as a laptop!

the symptoms:

> suspend:

the laptop goes to sleep & all good, but when i try to resume it, X crash & all i get is a blank screen, no keyboard (the num/caps lock doesn't respond) & the mouse hangs after 10 to 15 secs... this happeneds when suspending using the gnome-power-manager (hal?) or s2ram.. (s2ram -f -p -m)

> hibernate:

i get a blank screen, but nothing happends & i'm back to gnome! (see dmesg..)

i'm running:

```
Linux GenBook 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sat Jan 24 01:16:57 IST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

gnome-base/gnome-light-2.22.0

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.22.1

sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r6

app-misc/hal-info-20081219

sys-power/pm-utils-1.2.3-r1

```

dmesg: http://study.haifa.ac.il/~nqudsi/genbook/dmesg_sus

PS, the funniest thing is that both the suspend/hibernate works with Ubuntu 8.10/Fedora 10 out of the box, via the gnome power manager!

nael

----------

## naelq

after some testings, it seems like i can suspend via both s2ram & pm-suspend while being in console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) & the machine will resume nicely, looks like it's a X related problem, eh? any ideas?

as for the hibernate, i think it's because i don't have a swap partition! i have a swap file! i'll look further if there is an option to make it work with a swap file rather than a partition..

nael

----------

## szczerb

What hardware do you have in there? (graphics mostly - if it's nvidia then you might be in deep shit...)

----------

## naelq

hi, it's an intel G945. right now i'm emerge older version of the driver, 2.4.3, to see if it matters...

do you have it working?

nael

----------

## naelq

[update] -- suspend is working!

god!! it's working now!! the problem is uvesafb https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711995-highlight-uvesafb+suspend.html

now, all i need is to figure out how to hibernate to a swap file..

nael

----------

## szczerb

Why won't you just use a swap partition? (it might be faster and you don't have to watch out for free space on one of your normal data partitions)

----------

